

Ask HN: HN going reddit with all these Erlang threads? - kyro

I've noticed a surge in Erlang articles.
======
haasted
It was so ordered: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145> ... and like
lemmings, we followed.

------
seldo
It's our new scalability strategy of "scaring new users away".

------
noodle
we just really love erlang.

p.s.: boy this place is boring and very similar to reddit, isn't it?

~~~
biohacker42
Oh yeah this place like sooooooo boring! An yo dudue I think you misspelled
dissimlar.

Well i iz back off to reddit.com because that's like super awsome.

Videos, funny pics, comics, cool suff - wicked awsome!

